# Comb Honey Storage



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

It looks like I may have a few boxes of comb honey left that haven't sold when the Farmers Markets close for the season. At this point I've just been taking them out of the freezer every weekend for sale. What's the long term storage risk of leaving them in the freeezer over winter? Is freezer burn a problem or would they be fine come spring? I've got them in boxes and then freezer storage bags to help with the possibility of freezer burn but I basically have no clue if wax would be effected or not. Any thoughts???


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Brandy:

Why not try to do a winter bazaar to blow them out?


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

I do many "events" throughout the year but I'm curious how long I can leave comb honey in the freezer and still have as good a product as was first placed in the "cold storage"!!
1 month, 3 months, 6 months, a year, what's the lifespan of a comb of frozen honey??


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

A long time! I still have a few chunks in the freezer from 7 years ago and when it's thawed and eaten, it's still very fresh honey. The best there is. It is now starting to crystallize some, so in time, that will be the problem more than taste.

- Barry


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks, that's great to know.


----------

